# Old age homes in Bangalore?



## ramkrish1100 (Oct 11, 2014)

How many old age homes at Bangalore are available. I would like to join my grandpa in home. Any one can provide list of old age homes in Bangalore and its address?


----------



## aditivedpathak (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi, you are purchased old home in Bangalore, here one thing is most important, don't call any broker or real estate agents for your money safety!


----------

